# Food grater



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

So, after doing my last batch of potato pancakes. I noticed that my old Presto salad shooter had cracks in the shredding cone. This grater is 25 or so years old. So I wasn't too surprised. and it was the lower model. Not the pro model. So I did some looking around. And was happy to see these were still being made.
The one I had was very handy to have. And despite it not being the flagship model. It held up well to use and abuse.
So I went and ordered this.







This is their "Pro" model. It claims to have a stronger motor. And the feed chute is larger. Large enough to hold a whole potato. My old one needed the potatoes cut in spears.
We shall see.


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 6, 2020)

That reminds me.  I haven't made hash browns in over a year!

JC


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> That reminds me.  I haven't made hash browns in over a year!
> 
> JC



Homemade is far better!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 6, 2020)

Good luck!  Cool that it will take a whole one.  My Cuisinart will fit all but the largest.  That is, after I sat down and actually read the manual to learn how load them correctly.    

Pretty sure I am nuking "par boiling" before shredding on next batch.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2020)

Just used it 2 nights ago . Had that thing since 1989 . For some reason I always kept it in the box . 
That new one looks nice .


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 6, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Homemade is far better!



For sure!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> View attachment 431439
> 
> Just used it 2 nights ago . Had that thing since 1989 . For some reason I always kept it in the box .
> That new one looks nice .



That's the one I have now! I was tempted to just buy the replacement cones. But decided to go whole new.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice tool to have,hopefully you get 20 plus years out of it like the last one.
Mmm waffle iron hash browns.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

motocrash said:


> Nice tool to have,hopefully you get 20 plus years out of it like the last one.
> Mmm waffle iron hash browns.



I have to find our waffle iron. It is still packed away some from the kitchen remodel.


----------



## fowldarr (Feb 6, 2020)

I think I need one of these.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice!!
But I got enough freaking Toys!!!

Bear


----------



## randyrayd (Feb 6, 2020)

I could use one, but where to put it?  The spirilizer, mandolin, food processor, Ninja Foodi, quick pot,  electric roaster, air fryer, et al,  are taking up all cabinet space.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

fowldarr said:


> I think I need one of these.....



They are pretty handy. And not bad price wise.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice!!
> But I got enough freaking Toys!!!
> 
> Bear



NEVER!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> I could use one, but where to put it?  The spirilizer, mandolin, food processor, Ninja Foodi, quick pot,  electric roaster, et al,  are taking up all cabinet space.



LOL. I know the pain. And I'm thinking about the spiralizer next to be truthful....


----------



## randyrayd (Feb 6, 2020)

Steve H said:


> LOL. I know the pain. And I'm thinking about the spiralizer next to be truthful....


Go for it!  The spiralizer is actually the smallest of all that I mentioned.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> Go for it!  The spiralizer is actually the smallest of all that I mentioned.



I've been eye balling them. Just wondering if the electric one or the hand crank one is better.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2020)

I think Texas Smoker  "Robert" uses one of those for his Shredded Taters, and I think he cooks about 12 meals a day!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2020)

Nice, looks like a good one maybe you'll get 25 years out of this one

Gary


----------



## xray (Feb 6, 2020)

I could use one of those too! I’ll make space next to my spiralizer for it!


----------



## randyrayd (Feb 6, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I've been eye balling them. Just wondering if the electric one or the hand crank one is better.


I've got the hand crank.  Easy to clean and it has to be smaller than the electric....unless you already have a KitchAid, then all you have to do is buy an attachment.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 6, 2020)

My 1975 Rival grinder/slicer is still going strong. The bolt for the handle rusted out and had to be replaced, but that's all the maintenance I've done in the past 45 years. I'm amazed that the rubber suction cup still grabs the counter, but it does.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 6, 2020)

I have the KA, dragged it out the other day after Steve made hash browns, washed the starch out of them after I shredded them, should have used the Blackstone to cook them, going to nuke them the next time cool in fridge overnight then shred and skip the wash


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 6, 2020)

johnmeyer said:


> My 1975 Rival grinder/slicer is still going strong. The bolt for the handle rusted out and had to be replaced, but that's all the maintenance I've done in the past 45 years. I'm amazed that the rubber suction cup still grabs the counter, but it does.


Got one just about identical except different brand  from the MIL


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2020)

johnmeyer said:


> My 1975 Rival grinder/slicer is still going strong. The bolt for the handle rusted out and had to be replaced, but that's all the maintenance I've done in the past 45 years. I'm amazed that the rubber suction cup still grabs the counter, but it does.



Now that is quite the rig. They don't make them nearly as tough as that old guy.


----------

